# Dust Colector help?



## chadgr (May 6, 2012)

I have just installed an all plc dust collection system bought from Axminster (a uk shop) all the blastgates and fittings are pvc. It runs to my planer, jointer, table saw, bandsaw, mitre saw, drill press etc. My question is this, do i have to ground this kind of dust collection system and if so how do I go about doing it. Sorry if this question was asked before just needed a trust worthy answer cant seem to find one anywhere.

Thanks Chad


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Nope, it would seriously complicate your life and do pretty mush nothing for safety. You will almost certainly be making changes to your system (BTW, is plc a typo for pvc?) and doing so with a system that's grounded just makes the job 10 times more work (DAHIKT). I grounded my first system since the common advice was that it HAD to be done. Since then it been reworked 4-5 times, and moved to a different building altogether (once) and the grounding got dropped out during the first rework. Save yourself some time and money and skip. It does, however, have some use (maybe) for personal comfort. If you find yourself getting a lot of static shock, it helps dissipate that.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

You have asked a question, that has started some moderately heated debates. I'm no expert, but here is my input.

They say that grounding will prevent static build up and reduce the risk of a fire. The only cases of a fire, that I'm aware of, were in industrial settings. Many say that grounding is not neccessary in the hobby shop. There are many shops, ducted with PVC that are not grounded. I've heard that the true benefit, when a hobby shop is grounded, is that you don't get the mild electric shock from the build up of static electricity. That is about all I know of the matter. I have metal ducting, hence no experience with static build up.

With that said, you can choose to run ungrounded, then add it, if you don't like the mild shock. Generally, a copper wire is run inside the duct, then transitions (via a screw) to the outside and a wire is then run to the tool/machine.

I'm sure others with more experience will soon chime in.

EDIT:
Fred Hargis posted while I was typing! There you go, an opinion based upon experience!!!


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I think the risk of fire is almost non-existent, but ESD (electro-static discharge) can raise havoc with electronic devices you may use in the shop (e.g. computer, electronic controls on machines, etc.).

Here is a link to an earlier discussion of this issue: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/46855


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

I've had my dust collector up and running since about 1990, in 2 different shops….I use 4" pvc (like about everyone does) thin wall, never grounded it (pain in the arse), and never been shocked or had a fire…..If you put in grounded wall plugs, and your machines have 3-prong plugs, you're good to go…...


----------



## mporter (May 5, 2011)

It is impossible to ground an insulator. End of story and debate!


----------



## mporter (May 5, 2011)

This is the best article on the subject. Talks about the myth of being able to ground pvc pipe.

http://home.comcast.net/~rodec/woodworking/articles/DC_myths.html


----------

